# 12000k Lighting



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 65 gallon tank and 4-36" t5 ho lights. One bulb is 6700K the other 3 are 12000K (came with the light unit). I have had a considerable amount of algae problems and I'm trying to correct one thing at a time. I am going to replace the 3 12000k bulbs with 6700K, but I don't know if there could be any correlation between the algae and the 12000k bulbs.

Has anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a lot of light regardless of the color. There isn't much room for error with that much light.

Do you use pressurized co2? Try increasing it and/or cutting it on a couple hours before the lights, and take two of the lights out.

Try to stick to lights under 10,000k.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

I started having algae problems in a previously algae free tank when I replaced one bulb with an 18000k Hagen Power Glo. Lights designed for reef tanks emit too much light in parts of the spectrum that is inaccessible to plants.


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks alot.


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a follow up for anybody searching for info through the threads.

I replaced the bulbs (all to 6700k) and cut the time from 10 to 8 hours and there has been no new algae growth for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

After reading this thread; I think I’d better return the 18000˚K bulbs I just picked up on clearance. Thanks people.


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome, thats why I did the follow up post.


----------

